# Word of the Day - Emphatic



## debodun (Jun 6, 2022)

Emphatic (adjective) - showing or giving emphasis; expressing something forcibly and clearly.

The boss remarked emphatically that he would not tolerate tardiness.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 6, 2022)

I emphatically reiterate I am a nitwit!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 6, 2022)

The prisoner emphatically insisted he was innocent of any crime.


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 6, 2022)

I am emphatic about that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2022)

Thanks for reminding me of the definition of emphatic as I'd forgotten.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2022)

My wife gave me a to-do list, and was quite emphatic about it.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 7, 2022)

My 12 year old grandson emphatically announced he would never have a girlfriend.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

Be careful what you are _emphatic _about, @ohioboy 
Someone might believe you!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 7, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Be careful what you are _emphatic _about, @ohioboy
> Someone might believe you!


The 3 Stooges are my Idols, I must strive to live up to my reputation!


----------

